# Has your stuff been stolen off the pier?



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

I seem to be taking an increasing amount of expensive stuff out on the pier.

Usually I establish a "base" area and end up fishing away from it a good bit of time. Much of my stuff is loudly marked with my initials. Cooler, stuff bag, tackle box, whatever.

* So far, nothing of mine has walked off in something like 150 pier days over 10 years. Fishing mostly the northern OBX piers and just a bit of the lower Bay ones. *

I have heard second-hand type stories, and did see one guy ready to fight after waking up with his stuff gone. (Did his friends play a trick on him?)

*So how secure do you think it is out there? *
Please add the bold info above so we can compare #s of trips and physical areas.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Trust No One.
Locks And Glass are for honest people.
T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## DavB (Apr 15, 2000)

Well I do agree with that, but what is your experience? Has it happened to you?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Yes it has happened to me.
When I got a little to involved in my Cast
netting for bait off one of our piers down here I had a nice rod and reel taken. Now I only take what I need and keep both eyes on it. Expensive Lession Just trying to pass along some good advise.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

My dad even had a bow stolen while Deer hunting in the Eastern Shore of Maryland.I've had a cooler stolen while fishing in Deleware and it had food,drinks, and ice in it;this was also during tourist season.I trust no one.One guy even had his windows smashed while fishing at the Choptank,maybe someone was trying to steal his car.Man he was upset.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i probly take out over $1500 worth of rods reels and gear on my wagon when king rigging and in the last 8 yrs have lost nothing, however, always have buddies watch my stuff when i have to hit the head or get chow. have heard stories of people loosing stuff tho. just glad i hasn't been me.


----------



## Jack Crevalle (Jul 30, 2001)

I really think it's gotten alot less secure at the Choptank. I used to see park rangers at least twice a night and sometimes the DNR. I can't remember the last time I've seen one. When they took down the cash boxes I started seeing all kinds of people out on the pier who obviously weren't fishing since they didn't have any tackle. At least not on the way in.


----------



## Tim (Mar 14, 2000)

Can't say anything of mine has ever been stolen, but I am very cautious about leaving my stuff out. I usually try to keep an eye out. Also I try not to bring to many things out either. Keep itlight so theres no worry. I always try to trust nobody to stay on the safe side.


----------



## Weakfish Warrior (Jul 15, 2001)

This recent summer I had a $400 outfit stolen from me while shark fishing at night I was asleep and woke up when I had a run, looked for my Shimano Calais -200, which was mounted on a 7' Med Action Falcon Casting rod which was $100 alone not to mention the price of the reel which speaks for itself if you know what I mean, So my best advice is to never leave your equip. unattended, take only what you need, and trust no one!!

JUS MY 2 CENTS


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*THOU SHALL NOT STEAL FROM ON PIER*

Brother, you have sinned and there's no redemption for the crime.

Whoever you are, you broke the First Commandment of the Kozlow Holy Book of Fishing - Thou shall not steal another man's fishing gear.

The theft occurred on Veterans Day near the tip of the Melbourne Beach Fishing Pier.

To the one who did it:

May your lines always snarl.

May your lures never take a hit.

May you know the sting of a hook through the ear.

You, sir, are a bad man because you not only stole from a friend, you stole from a fellow angler.

Do you fail to understand the way fishing from a pier is supposed to work?

Most anglers who head for a pier bring along two, three and sometimes more rods.

Generally, each is equipped to serve a function.

One for catching bait.

One for tinkering with feisty fish such as Spanish mackerel or bluefish and the last fitted to take on bruisers such as blackfin tuna or big king mackerel.

Never, never should a pier fisherman have to worry about leaving his gear unattended.

It's common for an angler to pick up the bait rod and run halfway down the pier to pluck cigar minnows from the water while leaving the rest of his stuff behind.

And, when he returns, he should never have to get that "what happened to my other rod?" look on his face.

Fishing from a pier is based on a code of honor among anglers.

The code exists so fishermen can focus on catching fish without worrying about whether they'll have the gear to do it if they move from their base of operation.

Violate the code and you violate a man's right to enjoy himself, not to mention the fact that you've also become a criminal.

While we're at it, let's review the Fishing Holy Book's other commandments:


Thou shall not reveal the location of honey holes provided by the anglers who discovered them.

Thou shall not envy another man's boat.

Thou shall not keep more fish than can be eaten in one sitting.

Thou shall keep fishing gear in good shape to prevent line breaks and other kinds of pollution.

Thou shall not cast at a fish too large to handle.

Thou shall be patient with anglers who are just beginning and help them.

Thou shall be an ambassador for the sport, happily answering questions posed by those unlucky souls who don't fish.

Thou shall clean up after thyself.

Thou shall know fishing regulations and measure the length of a fish when in doubt it's a keeper.

Thou shall understand there's no such thing as a junk fish and that all fish must be treated with respect.
Thief, if you desire to repent for stealing another man's rod and reel Nov. 11 contact me. I can return the gear to your victim.

The number is below.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow

By MLADEN RUDMAN


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Hang on dar a minute there,Kozlow!!!!!!!  Who da devil says>>>> Thou "shall not chum" is you crazy??????????


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

That's a point that can go either way I guess
Drumdum.
You will answer for that one at the Golden Gates.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

chummin and/or chunkin should not constitute a sin in anyone's "Fishing Holy Book"

Granted, there are "purist" that read this board, but it is called "Pier and Surf DOT Com" for heaven's sake.........

match the hatch is what I've learned.......


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

That's cool,Kozlow. I'll just keep on chumin and puttin them cobes in da tube.. Course the stuff don't hurt for drummies,alberts,and tarpon either..  I'll just suffer dem 
"Golden Gate" concequinces later...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

The lowest person to me is a thief anyway..They have caught a couple at the north beach pier last year..Lucky most of the people that go down there know each other..I stood back and watched a couple young ones just walking back and forth checking peoples catches..They would then go back and talk about the people fishing..I told the beach patrol and we watched..Sure enough one of the fishermen went to the head and one of the young guys walked over and picked up the beach buggy the manhad..It was one of the commercial surf fishing carts out of NorthCarolina..They got about five feet and the beach patrol and half the fishermen on the pier had them..Police hauled them off and they were charged.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Back to the subject.I have had a few things stolen from me,but it was over 20yrs ago,Frisco Pier..We used to mackeral fish a lot,there were a lot more folks that fished planks back then than now!!(believe it or not)  Of coarse that's not hard to believe when you think of how the "inshore" king # have dwindled since 1979.. 
Anyway,I had 1 lamiglass heaver and a 10000c abu stolen from my truck,while I went up there to check out what was going on!! And I had a fighting rod,and 9000c abu stolen right off the rail with my bud sleeping under the thing.. Everyone seems to think in the ole days no one stole,but believe me this is not new..  SO, watch yer stuff!!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The best way to avoid this kind of stuff is to fish with a group of friends--that way everyone keeps an eye on everyone else's stuff and you can relax and just have a good time.

I don't know...some of the pier rats are real roughnecks. I wouldn't want to get caught stealing from some of them. Good way to end up as chum!


----------



## Salty (Jan 10, 2000)

Maybe someone needs to come up with a Lo-Jack for fishing gear- especially since the prices of some gear are right up there with a used car or cumulative gear exceeding that of a new Benz. 

I've never had anybody succeed in nabbing my gear, but have busted a few "in the process", where they quickly played it off. When not fishing with other people I know, I always try to take out as little as possible. If walking up and down the pier: 1)carry my rods with me, 2)always have my gear (or additional rods)further up the pier so someone has to walk past me to get off the pier with it, 3) try to buddy up with someone- we're usually a sociable crowd. 

Tight lines and blue skies, 

Salty


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Just from an old cop, good advise Salty. Best part being KEEP IT IN FRONT OF YOU!

Soapfish


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Had a tacklebox walk-off on the Cape Henlopen Pier in Delaware 2-years ago. 

I was almost to the T-bend on that pier and there were only 4 other people further out than me that day, and I know exactly which 2-low-lifes walked by me and walked off with it.

Estimated about $200 in tackle, but worst yet, it was late-afternoon and I was wearing my prescription sunglasses to fish, while I kept my regular (another $150) prescription glasses in the tacklebox ... for safekeeping, oh dopey me.

I had to wear my sunglasses at night to drive home just to see the road. A miserable experience overall.

I still leave my new box sitting by itself while I fish, but now I have a few rat traps that I set up on it just in case there are any vermin afoot.

Plus, I'm still overall an optimist in how I view my neighbors ... even though I keep getting burned and am made frequently upset when I observe the cheatin' ways of others.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

I have a question regarding this topic.

With my homeowner's insurance, I have my fishing equipment listed(needs to be updated). I know with homeowners/renters insurance, these items are protected against fire and theft and such. Does anyone know if theft while fishing would be covered? Or theft from your auto?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

Generally, under most policies, you can claim items stolen from inside your vehicle under your homeowner's insurance. I don't know about theft at the planks.


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Dr. Bubba, what's your deductable?


----------



## H2Ohunter (Dec 8, 2000)

In the past I never really thought about it that much, but lately it has creeped in my head a few times. Unfortunately it has always been the friends and family nature of the area that has drawn me to the banks. I guesse I will continue to think that folks down there look out for each other till a scum proves me wrong, and makes it so no longer enjoy my time.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

not sure of the deductable amount. I'm sure it's far smaller than what I have wrapped up in fishing gear.......  

good question, I'll have to look into that and also update my info with the insurance company since I've added a lot more stuff in the past couple of years.

For anyone else considering adding fishing equipment to their policy, pictures are a good thing to include. 

The music collection is also on there........


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Dr Bubba it depends on the policy.
My auto covers the car. Home owners covers the grounds. Same company.


----------



## Baran013 (Sep 19, 2002)

When I was a kid, 9th grade, I was fishing on the captain billvan out of belmar, a party boat thats now long gone, when a couple of drunk guys in their early twenties, who kept getting tangled in my line. They didn't have enough weight on their rigs and too much line out, and tried to say that the pole I was using was theirs. It was a custom made one piece boat rod that my neighbor and I made. Little did they know that I was a regular on the boat and used to get to fish for free because of my neighbor. Needless to say I came home with all of my gear and marked my initials in perminent marker under the reel seat.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Luckily, I haven't lost anything yet but I usually fish a private pier at a condo in 
N. Myrtle Beach. I also fish with a group of friends that keeps an eye on each others tackle. Last year I did run a couple teenagers off, that was coming up the pier pulling up bait buckets at night. They never took anything that I saw, but I simple told them if it didn't belong to them or friends of theirs to keep their #^*)(&[email protected]! hands off it. Needless to say I didn't see them on the pier for the rest of the week. When I do hit a public plank I carry the minimum and keep it in front of me.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

In re: to Homeowners Insurance Covering stolen gear. 

I filed a police report that day, that instance with police working the park and I had that in hand when I got home.

Checked the deductible, and contacted the agent to see if it was correct to file. The deductible was $250 or so and since the glasses were $150, and the tackle about $200, and I needed new glasses anyway, I filed.

Now we've been using the insurance agent for 15-years, and NEVER FILED a claim. He said it wouldn't effect our rate.

Well, the homeowners policy went up $100 the following year and he told us it was because we filed a claim.

I don't think I'd file again.

THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------

